# pb avec ecouteur d'un portable sur ipod nano



## PascalBS38 (8 Janvier 2009)

Voila,

Ma fille ayant cassé ses ecouteurs Apple de son iPod nano 2G a branché ceux de son telephone portable Samsung. Hier elle me presente son iPod en ma disant qu'il ne fonctionne plus. En effet lorsqu'on selectionnait un morceau l'iPod commencait son "chargement" et revenait au au repertoire musique sans lire le morceau choisit. Si je selectionnais une liste de lecture, l'iPod passait d'un morceau a l'autre, en moins d'une seconde, sans les lire et en parcourant toute la liste.
Arret, remise en route successives n'y faisaitn rien.
J'ai alors debranche les ecouteurs Samsung et remis les ecouteur Apple de mon iPod et tout est rentre dans l'ordre !!!!

Alors peut-on mettre n'importe quel ecouteur a partir du moment ou la prise jack est compatible?


----------



## itako (8 Janvier 2009)

C'est très étrange, un jack est un jack.
C'est peut-être un fruit du hasard..


----------



## PascalBS38 (10 Janvier 2009)

Ou alors des problemes d'impedance de charge trop faible qui creer un probleme de surconsommation de l'ampli de sortie qui perturbe le fonctionnement global de l'iPod..


----------



## tarte en pion ! (10 Janvier 2009)

Ce ne serait pas pas hasard un jack à 4 connecteurs ?


----------



## PascalBS38 (10 Janvier 2009)

Non, fausse piste


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Janvier 2009)

Euh...

À part ces deux écouteurs, vous avez tenté l'essai avec d'autres?


----------



## adriii (11 Janvier 2009)

souvent, les écouteurs fournis avec les portables sont des écouteurs spéciaux

même si tu penses que cette hypotèse fait "fausse route", essaie avec d'autres écouteurs ou un casque, acheté dans le commerce, avec un jack 3,5 mm

je sais pas pourquoi, mais je suis sur que tu fais fausse route


----------



## PascalBS38 (12 Janvier 2009)

Je n'ai pas essaye avec d'autres ecouteurs, du coup je lui ai passe les miens (des Apple) et je vais m'en acheter une paire. Je choisirai des ecouteurs ayant la meme impedance que ceux de Apple, soit 32ohms


----------



## itako (13 Janvier 2009)

Au passage je te conseil des petits EP 630


----------

